# علاج السرطان  essiac



## مارى يوسف ظريفة (11 أبريل 2010)

علاج مرضى السرطان بالأعشاب​ 
أقول : كانت جريدة الأهرام بمصر قد نشرت منذ نحو خمس سنوات مضت مقالا عن توليفة من أربعة أعشاب يتناولها الناس في أوروبا وأمريكا تفيد في علاج السرطان .. ثم بعدها أشارت إحدى السيدات إلى أنها استخدمت تلك التركيبة وشفاها الله من سرطان الكبد ... سمعت بالقصة منذ مدة .. وأصابتني الحيرة !! فكيف أستطيع الوصول إلى عدد من جريدة يومية ، وعدد الجريدة ليس حديثا أو قريبا ؛ بل عدد قديم مرتّ عليه سنوات !! ، ثم إن العدد تاريخ صدوره مجهول وغير محدد بدقة ، وبدأب وصبر استطعنا تحديد الفترة الزمنية التي صدر فيها أحد العددين ( وهو العدد الثاني منهما ) ، وبأعجوبة شديدة وسط غابة كثيفة من أعداد الأهرام .. ومن أرشيف الأهرام بالقاهرة استطعت الوصول للمقالين .. نقدم من ذلك هذه الوقفة مع هذين المقالين ، لعلنا نكشف كنزاً ـ حملته قصاصة ورقية وسطور قليلة ـ كاد أن يضيع وسط هذا البحر المتلاطم من أوراق الصحف ، ولعلنا نقدم بذلك أملا ومساعدة لمرضانا الذين قدّر الله لهم أن يُصابوا بمثل هذا المرض .. ونسأل الله لكل مريض الشفاء ، وأن يمتع الجميع بالصحة والعافية ... ونسأل الله العفو والسلامة .
كانت جريدة " الأهرام " المصرية قد خصصت صفحة أسبوعية صباح كل سبت أسمتها " مصر الخضراء " ، وقد نشرت الجريدة بالصفحة المذكورة وهي الصفحة رقم 34 من عدد الأهرام رقم 40738 الصادر يوم السبت 20 من يونيو (حزيران ) 1998 م مقالا للدكتور إسماعيل عبد الجليل ، الباحث بمعهد بحوث الصحراء ، تحت عنوان :

" علاج السرطان في أمريكا بتوليفة من الأعشاب "​ 
يقول فيه بالحرف الواحد :
في مستشفي إم – دى أندرسون بمدينة هيوستن تكساس الأمريكية ..شاهدت بعيني حجم المأساة التي يعيشها أهل أمريكا العظمى .. بين كل أربعة أفراد . هناك مريض بالسرطان!!وتتنوع أسباب السرطان .. وتتفاوت نسب الإصابة هناك انخفاض حوالى 40 ٪ في حالات الإصابة بسرطان الثدي ولكن هناك تزايد ملحوظ في حالات سرطان الكلى والبروستانا .. هناك شكوى من تواضع الاهتمام بالدعم المالي لأبحاث السرطان مقارنة بالإيدز .. هناك مقاطعة من المرضى لوسائل العلاج بالكيماويات أو الإشعاع أو الجراحة .. المرضى يشعرون بأنهم فئران تجارب لوسائل علاج غير مأمونة تقتل الخلايا السرطانية والسليمة على السواء .. شركات الأدوية تحقق أرباحا طائلة من تسويق تلك الوسائل وتحارب بطريقة أو بأخرى .. أي وسائل علاج بديلة .. مما دفع نسبة كبيرة من المرضى إلى علاج أنفسهم بالتجربة والخبرة الشخصية وكما يقولون : " اسأل مجربا ولا تسأل طبيبا " واتجه معظمهم إلى العلاج بتوليفة الأعشاب وحققوا بها نتائج باهرة جعلت منهم أطباء بعد أن كانوا بالأمس مرضى !! .. واستثمر بعضهم تجاربهم الشخصية في هزيمة السرطان .. بصورة تجارية كالعادة في أمريكا .. عن طريق بيع خبرة العلاج في كتاب أو شريط فيديو أو قرص كمبيوتر يعلنون عنها في التليفزيون أو يقومون بتسويقها بأنفسهم في لقاءات مباشرة مع زبائن ورواد محلات الأغذية الكبرى . حيث يقفون ويلتف حولهم الناس يشرحون لهم جدوى العلاج بالأعشاب ويعرضون تقارير طبية للحالة قبل وبعد العلاج بالأعشاب ؛ يكتسبون بملامح الصحة والعافية على وجهوهم ثقة الزبائن في التأثير الساحر للعلاج بتوليفة الأعشاب .
فما هي قصة تلك التوليفة المعروفة باسم ESSIAC وما هي مكوناتها ؟ ..يرجع فضل اكتشاف تلك التوليفة إلى ممرضة كندية اسمها Rene Caisse حينما تعرفت في عام 1992 بسيدة مصابة بسرطان الثدي وتعالج بقسم الجراحة الذي تعمل به في أونتاريو بكندا رفضت المريضة نصيحة الطبيب المعالج باستئصال الثدي وقررت خوض تجربة العلاج بتوليفة خاصة من الأعشاب التي تنمو بحالة برية في أمريكا وكندا ولم يعرف أحد مكونات تلك التوليفة سوى السيدة المريضة التي أهدت بعض منها إلى الممرضة الكندية Rene والتي انبهرت بشفاء السيدة بمجرد انتظامها اليومي في تناول شراب توليفة الأعشاب كالشاي وعاشت بها خمسين عاما دون شكوى بالرغم أن الممرضة الكندية كانت تحتفظ بتوليفة الأعشاب الغامضة لنفسها ، إلا أنها لم تبخل بها في علاج خالتها المصابة بسرطان المعدة ، والتي توقع الأطباء لها الموت خلال ستة شهور ، ولكنها خيبت ظنونهم بتوليفة الأعشاب الساحرة لسنوات طويلة دون شكوى أو آلام ، مما دفع الممرضة الكندية Rene إلى تكريس حياتها في البحث عن سر تلك التوليفة الساحرة ! .. واستطاعت بالفعل أن تصل إلى مكوناتها قبل أن ترحل عن عالمنا في التسعين من عمرها في عام 1978 وتعرف تلك التوليفة باسم ESSIAC وهى تمثل حروفا من اسمها تخليدا وتكريما لذكراها وتتولى شركة كندية حاليا تسويق تلك التوليفة على النطاق التجاري بأسعار زهيدة لا تقارن بمفعولها الشافي فما هي مكونات تلك التوليفة ؟ :
تضم التوليفة أربعة أنواع من الأعشاب وهى :
أولا :Burdock Root ( Arctium Iappa ) وهو نبات شائك من الفصيلة المركبة ، وهو ذو تأثير فعال في تنشيط الكبد ، وتنقية الدم ، ومسكن آلام المفاصل ، ويستخرج منه مادة أنيولين والتي يحولها جسم الإنسان إلى أنسولين ، وهذا العشب له قدرة خاصة في إضعاف الأورام الخبيثة .
ثانيا :Turkey Rhubarb ( Rheum Palmatum )
ويستخدم في صناعة الفطائر والبودج ، وكذلك في علاج حالات الإسهال والحمى ويمنع كافة مسببات تسمم الكبد .
ثالثا :Sheep Sorrel ( Rumex Acetosella ) 
الأوراق الناضجة تحتوي على مجموعة من الأحماض لها تأثير في تقوية عضلات القلب ، وعلاج تورم اللثة والكبد ..
رابعا :Slippery Elm ( Ulimus Fulva ) 
يستخدم في علاج الجروح ..
التوليفة السابقة تضم فيتامينات وعناصر غذائية متكاملة جعلت منها الغذاء الأساسي للأمريكان الأوائل ، وهناك طريقة لصناعة شرابتلك التوليفة قبيل تناولها في صورة مشروب الشاي مرة واحدة يوميا .
وأخيرا غادرت أكبر مركز طبي لعلاج السرطان في أمريكا ولسان حالي يقول .. اللهم احفظنا فقراء أصحاء يا رب العالمين .

د. إسماعيل عبد الجليل​ 

باحث بمركز بحوث الصحراء​ 
انتهى المقال .. بلفظه ونصه .

******​ 
تمُرُّ أيام وشهور قلائل لتفاجئنا الصفحة المذكورة بعدد " الأهرام " رقم 41018 الصادر يوم السبت 27 من مارس (آذار ) 1999 م وعلى الصفحة 30 منه برسالة أرسلتها القارئة السيدة / خضرة علي عواد نشرتها الجريدة تحت عنوان :

" شُفيت من السرطان بتوليفة الأعشاب التي نشرت عنها صفحتكم ! " .​ 
تقول الرسالة:

أرجو نشر رسالتي بصفحتكم الخضراء والتي أراد الله أن تكون سبيلي إلى الشفاء من سرطان خبيث بالكبد أصابني منذ عام مضى وأجمع الأطباء على ضرورة علاجي بالخارج لإجراء جراحة واستئصال الورم الخبيث ، ولكنني توجهت إلى الله بالدعاء وكنت أناجيه مع كل صلاة وأقول : يا رب أنت الخالق لكل عضو بجسدي ، وأنت القادر على شفائه ، ووقف الورم اللعين الذي كان يتابعه ملاك الرحمة والعالم القدير د /أحمد لطفي أستاذ الجراحة بجامعة عين شمس ، وترصده صور الأشعة للإنسان والطبيب العظيم د/ أحمد الدري بنفس الجامعة ، ولم يساورني شك خلال رحلة علاجي في أن الله سوف يهديني إلى ما يشفيني ،حتى كان صباح ذلك اليوم 20 يونية من العام الماضي ، وهو تاريخ لا أنساه ؛ حينما طالعت جريدة الأهرام وقرأت بصفحة " مصر الخضراء " مقالا للدكتور إسماعيل عبد الجليل الأستاذ بمركز بحوث الصحراء عن توليفة من الأعشاب الطبية يستخدمونها لعلاج السرطان في أمريكا منذ أربعين عاما ، وحققت نتائج باهرة في علاج أنواع مختلفة من أشكال السرطان ، بشهادة مراكز طبية كبرى في أمريكا كما ورد بالمقال ، وأسرعت أبحث عن المكونات الأربعة للتوليفة في محلات العطارة ، ووجدت صعوبة في الحصول عليها بسبب أنها وردت بالمقال بأسمائها العلمية ، وليست العامية ، وساعدني أحد أقربائي وهو أستاذ جامعي استطاع من خلال معجم الأعشاب التعرف على أسمائها بالعربية وهى : راوند – حميض صغير – أرقطيون – بوقيصا غبراء أو زهر برقوق، وتطحن المكونات الأربعة معا ، ثم تغلى مكونات ملعقة شاي منها ، ويشرب المستخلص مرتين في الصباح والأخرى في المساء ، بعد حوالي خمسة شهور من تناول توليفة الأعشاب بدأت ألاحظ اختفاء أعراض ومتاعب كثيرة كنت أشكو منها ، وتوجهت إجراء الفحص الدوري كالعادة ، وكانت المفاجأة لي وللأطباء ، وهى اختفاء الورم ، واسترداد الكبد لوظائفه الطبيعية ، وشفيت بفضل الله شكرا لـ " مصر الخضراء " والقائمين عليها والذين أتاحوا لي فرصة الاطلاع على علاج السرطان بتوليفة الأعشاب ، وأتمنى مزيدا من الاهتمام من كافة الجهات العلمية بهذه الوسيلة من العلاج الشافي ، والزهيد التكلفة ، لدرجة أن إجمالي تكلفة مخلوط الأعشاب الأربعة هو أقل من 12 جنيها ، ويكفي لشهور ، ولا يقارن بمخاطر وتكلفة أنواع العلاج الأخرى ، وأسأل الله أن يشمل بقدرته مرضى هذا المرض اللعين .​ 

ثم كتب محرر الصفحة يقول تعقيبا على الرسالة يقول :
" ولنا تعليق : هذه التوليفة من الأعشاب ليست مجرد وصفة بلدية : فقد فحصتها علميا المراكز الطبية الأمريكية والكندية لمدة 30 عاما و" مصر الخضراء " إذ تهنئ صاحبة الرسالة بالشفاء تشاركها الرأي في ضرورة توفير مزيد من الاهتمام بالتداوي بالأعشاب الطبية بشرط أن يكون ذلك في ظل بحث علمي جاد وإشراف طبي مستنير ، كما هو الحال في أمريكا وأوربا بالرغم أنها بلاد لا تملك ثروتنا الطبيعية ولكن هناك تزايد وإقبال كبير بها للعلاج بالأعشاب الطبية بعد أن اطمأن الناس لجدواها في ظل برامج وبحوث علمية مشتركة بين كليات الزراعة والطب في هذا المجال ، وهو ما نفتقده حتى الآن في مصر . يجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن توليفة الأعشاب الطبية المعروفة باسم ESSIAC في أمريكا وكندا والتي تناولها مقال د/ إسماعيل عبد الجليل بهذه الصفحة قد خضعت لأبحاث وتجارب طبية استغرقت أكثر من ثلاثين عاما في مراكز طبية بأمريكا وكندا وأوربا قبل أن يصرح بتداولها في هذه البلاد ، وهناك العديد من التقارير الطبية الرسمية المنشورة هناك عن نتائج العلاج بهذه التوليفة ، وحالات استخدامها " ....
انتهى ما أردناه بنصه وحروفه .....
قلت:
الأعشاب الأربعة المذكورة متوفرة وبكثرة وبأثمان زهيدة في الأسواق العربية .. وفيما يلي أقدم بيانا لهذه الأعشاب الأربعة وفوائدها وصورها كما وجدته في كتب عديدة وعلى الإنترنت :

م
الاسم الأجنبي
الاسم العلمي ( اللاتيني)
الاسم التجاري بمصر/ الجزء المستعمل
1​ 

Burdock Root​




Arctium Lappa​


الأرقطيون( جذر )
2​ 

Turkey Rhubarb ​




Rheum Palmatum​


الراوند ( جذر )
3​ 

Sheep Sorrel ​




Rumex Acetosella​


حميض( ورق )
4​ 

Slippery Elm ​




Ulmus Fulva​


بوقيصا / دردار/غبيراء ( لحاء الأغصان )​ 

ونذكر تعريفاً بسيطاً وموجزاً عن كل عشب من الأعشاب الأربعة :
بوقيصـــــا:
هو نبات كبير يصل ارتفاعه إلى 18مترا وجذع الشجرة كبير، والجزء المستخدم من النبات قشور السيقان وتحتوي القشور على مواد هلامية ونشا وحمض العفص وتستخدم كمطهر وملطف للجلد ، يُستعمل مسحوق اللحاء لتجفيف القروح والجروح المتقرحة ، ومغذ وملين وضد حموضة المعدة وكذلك لتخفيف آلام المثانة المزمن، إذا شرب مغلي القشور فإنه يسهل البلغم .النبات يُعرف باسم : ( الدردار أو الغبيراء ) ويُتداول بمصر لدى العطرين باسم : ( لسان العصفور ) .
أرقطيون :
الأرقطيون من الأعشاب التي تستعمل لعلاج التسمم ، فيستعمل جذر الأرقطيون لتطهير الجسم من السموم بصفة عامة ، والطريقة أن يؤخذ ملء ملعقة كبيرة من مسحوق جذر الأرقطيون في كوب مملوء بالماء المغلي ويترك لمدة عشر دقائق ثم يحرك جيداً ويحلى بعسل النحل أو السكر ويشرب كاملاً ، ولا يرمى المخلفات في الكوب بل يؤكل باقي المسحوق. ثم تشرب عدة أكواب متتالية حتى تزول حالة التسمم ، ولأنه منق ممتاز للدم فيستعمل في حالات التهاب المفاصل والروماتزم وعرق النسا . ويستعمل لتحسين عمل الكلية، ومن خلال الكلية لتنقية الدم من الحوامض المضرة. وله خاصة تعريقية سببها وجود زيت معين به ، والذي عندما يؤخذ داخلياً فإنه يطرح من الغدد العرقية ، وبذا يزيل الفضلات السامة. وبما أن للعرق أثراً تبريدياً فإن الأرقطيون يساعد في حالات الحمى والحرارة مثل البثور والدمامل والتقرحات والعدوى. وهو أيضاً مفيد جداً لكل أمراض الجلد . يساعدفيالتئامعيوبالجلد، والروماتيزم ، يرقيوظيفةالكليةالسليمة .
حميض :
الحميض نبات شتوي معروف ، حولي ، لحمي تقريباً، أخضر شاحب، ثنائي التفرع، الأوراق مدورة عند الطرف الطليق بيضية ومستطيلة لها ما بين ثلاثة عروق إلى خمسة للأزهار وأحيانانتوءات ملتحمات، والثمرة بيضاء أو وردية المصاريع شفافة. تُستعمل أوراق النبات والسيقان الطرية كالخضار مطبوخة أو تضاف إلى السلطات ، فاتح للشهية ومدر للبول وقابض وتستعمل الأوراق ، يهديء عصيره ألم الأسنان ويوقف الغثيان ويفتح الشهية والنبات مضاد للدغات العقرب، وتوصف البذور المحمصة لعلاج الدسنتاريا كما تستعمل لعلاج أثر لدغة الثعبان. لا يُفضل الإكثار منه لمرضى الكلى لاحتوائه على أملاح الأوكسالات .
راوند :
نبات معمر من فصيلةالبطباطيات، وتوجد منه عدة أنواع أهمها: راوند الراحي، والراوند الهندي، والراوندالصيني. أوراقه راحية كبيرة الحجم وحافتها مسننة أو متماوجة، وعنق الورقة شحمي،الأزهار وحيدة الجنس في سنابل كثيفة لونها أبيض مشرب بالأخضر. 
ومزيد بيان عن الراوند ( هنا ) ..
نسب وكميات الأعشاب المستعملة وطريقة الاستخدام :
المقادير والاستعمال كالتالي :
240 جرام أرقطيون .
160 جرام جذر حميض صغير.
10 جرام راوند .
40 جرام بـوقيصا / دردار/غبيراء/ لسان عصفور .
تُخلط الكميات بالأوزان المذكورة أعلاه ، وتُطحن معا ، ثم تحفظ في الثلاجة في إناء زجاجي يُحفظ في كيس معتم اللون ( أسود ) ، تُؤخذ ملعقة كبيرة من الخلطة المذكورة ، وتوضع في كوب ، ويُصب عليها ماء يغلي ، ثم يُغطى الكوب ويُترك مُغطّى لمدة 10-15 دقيقة ، ثم يُشرب قبل الأكل بساعتين .. أو بعده بساعتين... يُكرر ذلك مرة صباحا ، ومرة مساء حتى حصول الشفاء .


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

*سلام ونعمة*
*بعد اذنك مصدر للموضوع ؟*
*سأعيطكِ فرصة لوضع المصدر هنا بدون غلق الموضوع نظرا لعدم وجود صلاحية الرسايل الخاصة لديك*
*اسفة لكنها القوانين*
*وطبعا وضع المصدر يُطبق على المواضيع مُسقبلياً*


----------



## مارى يوسف ظريفة (12 أبريل 2010)

http://www.khayma.com/hawaj/cancer/cancer1.htm

مساء الخير عزيزتى جيلان هذا هو مصدر الموضوع و حتى تتأكدى من حقيقة الدواء و مدى فعاليتة يمكن البحث عن اسم الدواء عن طريق جوجل و احب ان اضيف لك انة موجود كذلك على الفيس بوك و يمكنك قراءة قصص لناس تعاملوا مع الدواء و هم كاتبين بنفسهم النتائج اللى توصلوا لها و التحسن فى صحتهم ارجوا منك الاهتمام و البحث للتأكد و بعد ذلك اطمع بالتثبيت ليستفيد منة الجميع و ملحوظة اخرى قريبتى استخدمتة و ما زالت و الحمد للة و جدت تقدم ملحوظ فى حالتها الصحية و اود ان اضيف انة فى كندا بيستعملوا الدواء بعد سن ال40 للحماية حيث انة يأخذ 3 شهور فى السنة و يكرر كل سنة فى نفس الميعاد و رنا موجود يحفظ كل اولادة من كل مرض و شر


----------



## مارى يوسف ظريفة (12 أبريل 2010)

و احب ان اضيف ان الاعشاب  المزكورة متوفرة فى مصر عند العطارين مثل العطارة الهندية فى مدينة نصر ولكن الدواء فية فيتامين A C  و الدواء يصنع فى كندا فقط www.*Essiac*Products.comhttp://www.EssiacProducts.com‏‏ و دة العنوان و يمكنك البحث


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2010)

مارى يوسف ظريفة

الف شكر الك عزيزتي

ومُرحب بكِ بقسم الثقافة

فقط انما احببنا ان نطلعك انا والزميلة

جيلان على قانون الثقافة فقط لأنك جديدة

عادة نبلغ بالرسائل الخاصة مش على العام

انما حضرتك لا نستطيع مراسلتك قبل ال 50 مشاركة..

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مارى

للمعلومة الجميلة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (14 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا حببيتى و زى ما قالك الزميل كليمو ده مش تشكيك لكن فقط حبيت اطلعك بقوانين القسم مش اكتر*
*وارجوا ميكونش فى اى زعل*
*ونورتى القسم يا عسل بمواضيعك المفيدة *


----------

